# MP compact 9



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

My son is looking at a MP 9 c with thumb safety, any input on this gun? This will be our first striker fire gun never owned anything without a hammer. are they reliable,how hard is the trigger to master since it isnt single action like my 1911s 
I was told they are prone to web biting due to no beavertail area is this true? we dont have a range in our area to rent to shoot this gun so I wanted to check here for some feedback.
Thanks,Bob


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the m&pc .40 and I find the trigger to be pretty good and easy to get use to. I like my gun a lot. Shoots very nicely for a compact.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the compact 9 and I love it. Never had any problems with web biting (i am guessing you mean pinching when the slide moves back). It's very accurate and fires anything I put thru it.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife loves the one I bought her, no issues with it.


----------

